# بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن العامه



## Alexander.t (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن العامه*

*"هجوم  يا رجاله بنت حلوة".. كلمات تكررت أكثر من 10 مرات خلال ساعة زمنية  فقط  لتعبر عن مأساة حقيقة تعرضت لها زائرات الحدائق العامة، خاصة حديقة   الفسطاط بمحافظة القاهرة وحديقة الحيوان بمحافظة الجيزة والتى شهدت تحرشات   واشتباكات جماعية من قبل الشباب حتى وصل الأمر لإصابة بعض الفتيات بحالات   إغماء.*
 
*




*
 
* كارثة بكل المقاييس رصدتها عدسة اليوم السابع بحديقة الفسطاط اليوم بعد   صلاة الجمعة تمثلت فى حالات التحرش الجماعى بالفتيات حتى وصل الأمر إلى   محاصرة حوالى 20 شاباً لفتاتين وسط حالة من الصراخ والعويل منهما   والاستغاثة بأفراد شرطة الحديقة لنجدتهما، الغريب فى الأمر أن وقائع التحرش   داخل الفسطاط لم تكن تحرشات فردية ولم تكن تحرشات لمرة واحدة بكل لأكثر  من  10 مرات خلال ساعة زمنية واحدة بصور جماعية.*
 
*



*
 
* ولم يقتصر تأثير حالات التحرش على الفتيات وأسرهن فقط، بل امتد الأمر ليطول   الباعة الجائلين ورسامى الوجوه، لما وصفوه بحالة ركود أصابتهم من قلة  تردد  الزبائن عليهم بسبب حالات التحرش المتزايدة.*
 
*



*
 
* حالات الانفلات لم تظهر فى جرائم التحرش فقط، بل امتد الأمر لتعاطى   المخدرات داخل حديقة الفسطاط فى ظل غياب لافت للأمن، حيث أفترش الصبية   الذين لم يتعدوا أعمارهم خمسة عشر عام حديقة الفسطاط دون وجود رقابة عليهم   من مسئولى الحديقة ليدخنون السجائر  وسط فرحة عامرة تسيطر عليهم، مبررين   ذلك بغياب الرقابة وفرحة العيد وذلك تزامنا مع بدء تطبيق القانون 145 لسنة   2007 الخاص بحظر التدخين فى الأماكن العامة من اليوم الجمعة الموافق 10   سبتمبر الحالى، فى كل من المستشفيات والمدارس والجامعات والمواصلات العامة،   والمصالح الحكومية، ومراكز الشباب والأندية الرياضية، فى جميع محافظات   الجمهورية.*
 
*



*
 
* اتهامات متبادلة بين البائعين وزائرى وموظفى الحدائق، فالأول والثانى يحمل   موظفى وشرطة الحدائق مسئوليتهم عن تعرض الفتيات وبناتهن للتحرش الجماعى  دون  تقديم الحماية الأمنية الكافية لهن فيما أكد بعض أفراد شرطة الحديقة  أن  عددهم 60 فردا ولكن الشكل العشوائى والنوايا غير السليمة للزائرين هو  ما  يدفعهم للتحرش.*
 
*



*
 
* وفى نهاية الجولة بالحدائق استغاث الزائرون والباعة الجائلين بالدكتور عبد   العظيم وزير محافظ القاهرة بضرورة بمحاسبة المسئولين عن حديقة الفسطاط   واتخاذ إجراءات قانونية ضدهم على تقصيرهم فى تقديم الحماية الأمنية الكافية   لهن.*
 
*



*
 
* من جهة أخرى، رصدت عدسة اليوم السابع فى منطقة الأهرامات أحد عجائب الدنيا   السبع حالة من التجمهر الجماعى للزائرين بعد منع المجلس الأعلى للآثار   برئاسة الدكتور زاهى حواس المصريين غير حاملى البطاقات الشخصية من الشباب   والفتيات من زيارة الأهرامات، بالإضافة لمنع الزائرين المصريين حاملى   البطاقات الشخصية من الدخول عبر الباب الرئيس للأهرامات والسماح لهم   بالدخول عبر مدخل أبو الهول.. منع المصريين من دخول الأهرامات أثار غضب   الزائرين القادمين من المحافظات والذين أكدوا "الهرم هرمنا يشوفه السياح   ونحرم منه يا ريت يا ريس متخصصهوش ومتنعناش من زيارته".*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*هل يوجد فرق بين هؤلاء الرعاع والمتظاهرين من أجل كامليا ؟
*​


----------



## axed (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*أكيد كل الشباب دول بيصلوا و كانوا صايمين رمضان و مع هذا لا يزال عندهم هياج جنسي نكاحي على البنات الغلابة اللي مش عارفين حتى يعيٌدوا بسبب فيرس النحاكواسلاموبيا .. و هذا ليس غريبا لأن دين "إنكحوا ما طاب لكم" لا يهتم غير بالمظاهر ... حتى محلات الخمور كان عليها طوابير ليلة العيد بسبب قلة الحشيش اليومين دول...​*


----------



## Profvip (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

بجد قله ادب و سفاله 
لكن لا مجال هنا للمقارنه بينهم و بين مظاهرات كاميليا 
ﻷن الناس ديه اصلا لا تنتمى فعليا ﻷى دين
مجرد اسم مكتوب فى خانه البطاقه


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

يلهوى على التخلف والهمجيه​


----------



## axed (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*


			لكن لا مجال هنا للمقارنه بينهم و بين مظاهرات كاميليا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه الكبسة مأثرة عليكو جامد باين​*


----------



## Profvip (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*



axed قال:


> *أكيد كل الشباب دول بيصلوا و كانوا صايمين رمضان و مع هذا لا يزال عندهم هياج جنسي نكاحي على البنات الغلابة اللي مش عارفين حتى يعيٌدوا بسبب فيرس النحاكواسلاموبيا .. و هذا ليس غريبا لأن دين "إنكحوا ما طاب لكم" لا يهتم غير بالمظاهر ... حتى محلات الخمور كان عليها طوابير ليلة العيد بسبب قلة الحشيش اليومين دول...​*



لا يتوافق الصيام مع السفاله ديه 
ده فيه شباب فى السيبر فى نهار رمضان كانت بتتفرج على مواقع اباحيه 
على الرغم ان الصيام اصلا هو تدريب على صبرك و ايمانك للرب 
أنا رأيى انه بلاش تصرفات شويه بلطجيه بعدين عن الدين تخلينا نحكم على الاتباع الحقيقين للدين أو الدين نفسه


----------



## axed (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*


			ﻷن الناس ديه اصلا لا تنتمى فعليا ﻷى دين
مجرد اسم مكتوب فى خانه البطاقه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام غريب من مسلم .. مش الإسلام ده الناس بيدخلوا فيه كل يوم بالآلاف زي ما بتقولوا؟ كلهم من العينة ديه كفاية إن خمس مساجين أميركا مسلمين​*


----------



## Profvip (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*



axed قال:


> *
> 
> كلام غريب من مسلم .. مش الإسلام ده الناس بيدخلوا فيه كل يوم بالآلاف زي ما بتقولوا؟ كلهم من العينة ديه كفاية إن خمس مساجين أميركا مسلمين​*




ربنا هو الرقيب على البشر 
دخول افراد دين بالالاف ليس عزه للدين ده 
عزه الدين فى قوته لذاته 

فبصفه عامه مش دايما الكتره هيا اللى بتؤكد صدق او كذب حقيقه ما 
لكن الواحد عنده عقل يفكر و يقدر بيه يقرر

و انا لا استبعد ان يكون هناك مسلمين او مسلمات نتيجه زى ما نشر فى الموقع هنا نتيجه للعلاقات العاطفيه مثلا - يبقى دول فين من تعاليم الدين ؟هل بيصلوا ؟ هل بيصوموا ؟ هل سلوكياتهم و اخلاقهم تتفق مع الدين ؟؟؟

بالاضافه طبعا للمسلمين بالوراثه - ابوه مسلم فهو برضه مسلم اسما - لكن عملا ؟؟؟

فيه مسلمين بيشربوا خمره على الرغم ان الدين الاسلامى حرم الخمره بتاتا - !!
الخ من الامثله 

فأنا لا أحكم على دين من خلال عامه متبعيه 
لكن من خلال النص نفسه و الناس اللى فعلا بتتبعه و بتطبقه بشكل صحيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*شوفتهم ونزلتهم امبارح
مسخره بجد زي كل عيد
حاجه مش جديده عليهم
شكرا ليك يا حبي*​


----------



## mora22 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

ده نابع من عدم التربيه 
بس فالحين الشيوخ ينهقوا من الفجر ويزعجونى
بدل ما يصلوا على محمد وامه محمد يكلموا العيال دى تتعلم الادب شويه 
بس هنقول ايه عالم جاهله
​


----------



## ابرام الضبع (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*دينهم مبنى على الكلام دة وهو دين حرام يعبدوا الشهوات بانواعها وكل حاجة تتخليها مش كويسة هما يحبوها لانهم مع الشيطان على طول مع الكلام دة كلة انى دينى مبنى من الشيطان*
​


----------



## ابرام الضبع (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*اسف قصدى دينهم ( دين الاسلام )*​


----------



## ابرام الضبع (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*اسف على الغلطة الكتبية *​


----------



## MATTEW (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*الموضوع من اوله الأخره التربيه و اقصد التربيه الجنسيه و التربيه الأخلاقيه  و حاله المجتمع  و التدين الزائد و اكرر التدين الزائد اي التعصب 

المجتمع الان يئن مما وصل اليه التعصب و انحدار الأخلاقيات 
*


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*




> ده نابع من عدم التربيه
> بس فالحين الشيوخ ينهقوا من الفجر ويزعجونى


وإن أنكر الاصوات عند الله لصوت الحمير ..


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*لليوم الثاني علي التوالي

* *موجات "تحرش جماعى" بالفتيات فى الحدائق والمتنزهات*

* ثانى أيام العيد*





















































































*ولسسسسسسه بكره ثالث أيام العيد المبارك :dance:*​


----------



## حمورابي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*رمضان انتهى شهر الطاعة و الغفران . 
الأن حي على النكاح . 
*


----------



## دارتنيان (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

اوووو غلبان العسكري لوحده هاهاها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*




mattew قال:


> *الموضوع من اوله الأخره التربيه و اقصد التربيه الجنسيه و التربيه الأخلاقيه و حاله المجتمع و التدين الزائد و اكرر التدين الزائد اي التعصب *
> 
> *المجتمع الان يئن مما وصل اليه التعصب و انحدار الأخلاقيات *


 
*يسلللللللللللم فمك*

*بوقك بيقول ايه*

*درر*

*ايه الخبره الي حطت عليك و الحكمه دي مره واحده*

*ربنا يرشدك بروحه القدس*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*




حمورابي قال:


> *الأن حي على النكاح . *


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*



حمورابي قال:


> *رمضان انتهى شهر الطاعة و الغفران . *
> *الأن حي على النكاح . *


 :fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*



mora22 قال:


> بس فالحين الشيوخ ينهقوا من الفجر ويزعجونى:t19:​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## emad62 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*



profvip قال:


> بجد قله ادب و سفاله
> لكن لا مجال هنا للمقارنه بينهم و بين مظاهرات كاميليا
> ﻷن الناس ديه اصلا لا تنتمى فعليا ﻷى دين
> مجرد اسم مكتوب فى خانه البطاقه


يعتى ايه دول كفره مثلا



يا سلام يعنى الى خرجوا فى المظاهرات هم الى اسم على مسمى 
تضمن منين ان دول مش هم دول


----------



## Profvip (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*



emad62 قال:


> يعتى ايه دول كفره مثلا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ﻷ مش من حق حد إنه يقول ﻹنسان هو كافر أو ﻷ 
ومش من حق حد إنه يفتش فى معتقدات شخص بعينه 

لكن بصفه عامه ممكن أى حد يقول أنا دخلت الاسلام ( مفكرها لعبه أو كلمه سهله ) و تكون زى ما بيحصل فعليا مجرد انها وراثه أو علاقه عاطفيه الخ 

و يعمل ما بداله يسكر و يتفرج  على مواقع اباحيه  و يشرب سجاير و يعاكس بنات 
و لا بيصلى و لا بيصوم ولا سلوكياته تتفق مع المسلم الغيور على بنته و اخته و عرضه و شرفه 

يبقى ساعتها ده ليس حجه على الاسلام 

============

أما الشباب اللى شاركوا فى المظاهره فهم ملتزمين أو بصفه عامه الشاب المسلم سلوكيا  - و نحسبهم عند الله كذلك و لا نزكيهم على الله - يعنى هما ظاهريا بيتعبوا تعاليم الدين فى شلوكياته و تعاليمه 
بيصلوا و بيصوموا و بيتقوا الله و بيتعاملوا مع الناس بالحسنى

=============

طيب مثلا فى أمريكا فيه مظاهرات للشواذ أو أفلام إباحيه بإشراف حكومى 
هل ساعتها ده يبقى حجه على المسيحيه !!؟؟؟؟

ﻷ طبعا - من وجهه نظرى - الحجه على أى دين تبقى من خلال تعاليمه و الثوابت بتاعته 
و بعدين نبص على اﻷشخاص اللى بينفذوا تعاليمه بشكل صحيح و سليم - و لو انه كل بنى ادم خطأ - و لكن بشكل صحيح و لا أقول بشكل كامل 
ساعتها تقدر تدى حكم سليم على المعتقد أو الدين ده 

====
وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*العيد فرحه 

هييييييييييييه​*


----------



## crusader (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*أنا ملاحظ أن 90% من البنات اللي تم التحرش بيهم محجبات*

*طاب أيه لازمة الحجاب يا مسلمين أذا كان سعار النكاح لا يطفئه قطعة من القماش*



> *الأن حي على النكاح *


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Profvip (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*



crusader قال:


> *أنا ملاحظ أن 90% من البنات اللي تم التحرش بيهم محجبات*
> 
> *طاب أيه لازمة الحجاب يا مسلمين أذا كان سعار النكاح لا يطفئه قطعة من القماش*
> 
> ...




من وجهه نظرى المشكله ذات طرفين :

1- الطرف اﻷول : 
هل تصدق ان ده فعليا هو  حجاب المرأه المسلمه الشرعى 
الحجاب الشرعى لازم يبقى واسع على اﻷقل مش بيبرز معالم الجسم 

2- الطرف الثانى : 
الشباب - هل مجموعه من البلطجيه اللى بيشربوا مخدرات و حشيش الخ 
هاممهم دين أو ﻷ - عموما ربنا يهدينا و يهديهم 
===============
فضلا عن انه أصلا الخبر مشكوك فيه بنسبه كبيره 
الصور ﻷطفال عمرها بين ال 11 و ال 12 
و مش بتظهر حاجه بوضوح 
لكن عموما أنا لا أستعجب أن يحدث مثل هذا فى بلد غابت عنها اﻷخلاق و التربيه السليمه للأسف
و عموما مجموعه من الشباب 100 أو حتى ألف ليسوا حجه على الاسلام أو المصريين 
و ده لا يمنع فى نفس الوقت من ضروره مناقشه القضيه و محاوله ايجاد أسباب لعلاجها


----------



## crusader (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*







*هل هذا حجاب شرعي ولا لأ ؟؟؟!!!*

*الشباب بلطجية أتفق معك و معندهمش رباية و لا دين أصلا معاك تماما*

*لكن هو مهمة الحجاب أن يحمي المرأة المؤمنة من المؤمنين ولا من الأوباش ؟؟!!!!*​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

دى عيااااااااال عشوائيات محرومة ..

مش مقياس ..

أشكرك ع التغطية الإخبارية ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*




profvip قال:


> فضلا عن انه أصلا الخبر مشكوك فيه بنسبه كبيره
> الصور ﻷطفال عمرها بين ال 11 و ال 12
> و مش بتظهر حاجه بوضوح




*كالعاده بتشككوا في اي خبر ضدكم
طب المسيحيين مفبركين الصور ولا ايه المره دي
الاخبار دي من جريده اليوم السابع المسلمه
ودي حقائق بتحصل في البلد ومش اول مره تحصل
فاكر تحرشات العيد اللي فات اللي كانت امام السينمات*​


----------



## emad62 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*



profvip قال:


> ﻷ مش من حق حد إنه يقول ﻹنسان هو كافر أو ﻷ
> ومش من حق حد إنه يفتش فى معتقدات شخص بعينه (لماذا تناقد نفسك انت قلت دوا مش مسلمين ما قلتش مش ملتزمين معنى كلامك طالما مش ملسمين حيبقوا ايه غير كفره
> 
> لكن بصفه عامه ممكن أى حد يقول أنا دخلت الاسلام ( مفكرها لعبه أو كلمه سهله ) و تكون زى ما بيحصل فعليا مجرد انها وراثه أو علاقه عاطفيه الخ
> ...


عزيزى من فضلك وسع من دائره معلوماتك
ولا تقصرها فى اتجاه واحد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

عادتهم ولا هيشتروها​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

شكرا للخبر والمجهود

هو ده العيد
​


----------



## Alcrusader (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

*حرام.... الشباب عندهم حرمان وكبت جنسي... محتاجين يفجروا،،،*


----------



## Bent Christ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

_منكوا فيكوا​_


----------



## MAJI (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: بالصور.تحرشات جماعية بالبنات فى الحدائق العامة تفسد فرحة المصريين بالعيد.. و"الصبية" يدخنون السجائر بحديقة الفسطاط فى يوم حظر التدخين بالأماكن الع*

اين هم المدافعين عن الحجاب المدعين 
((ان الحجاب يمنع التحرش
وان الشباب اذا صادفوا بنتين في الشارع وحدة بحجاب والثانية سافرة بمن سيتحرشون ؟ طبعا بالسافرة ،لان المحجبة صانت نفسها وسترت شعرها))
وها اماكم دليل قطعي لبطلان الحجاب وبالصور والالوان ومن مصادركم الاسلامية
اسمعوا وعوا
انما هذه ردود فعل لتعاليم وتربية اسلامية غير طبيعية جعلت الشباب وحوش  وقليلين الادب وسيئي التصرف عندما يرون فتاة
ربنا في عون هؤلاء الشباب والشابات فهم ضحايا الاسلام


----------

